# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si ndiheni si shqiptare kur shikoni kete video?

## Darius

Mora shkak nga nje lajm i botuar ne Beograd ne daten 19, per te hapur kete sondazh. Lajmi eshte ky:




> Beograd, 19 shtator  Disa incidente më të reja të radikalëve islamikë, që kanë ndodhur në vendet e Ballkanit, kanë shkaktuar brengosje shqetësim se ekstremistët po ngrenë kokë në këtë rajon jo edhe aq stabil. Shqetësim të posaçëm ka shkaktuar një spot muzikor (nga Maqedonia), që është paraqitur në Yutube, ku madhërohet Osama bin Ladeni.
> Në të në gjuhën shqipe thuhet se lideri i Al-Qaedas është hero i cili i ka mundur amerikanët më 11 shtator 2001, se ka ngritur krenarinë myslimanëve.
> Të gjithë ne lutemi (Zotit) për ty, thuhet në video-incizim, autori i të cilit është i panjohur.
> Në analizën e agjencisë amerikane AP, që e transmeton gazeta Blic, thuhet se vehabitë po e ngrenë kokën edhe në Serbi, në Sanxhak. Kujtohet fakti i arrestimit të 12 ekstremistëve në Novi Pazar, të cilët janë dënuar me burgim shumëvjeçar për arsye se kanë planifikuar sulme terroriste, duke përfshirë edhe ambasadën amerikane në Beograd. Si dyshohet, ata kanë mbajtur lidhje me muxhahedinët, të cilët në fillim të viteve 90 patën arritur në Bosnjë për të ndihmuar në çlirimin nga okupimi serb.
> Ky zbulim tregon për trendin në Ballkan, i cili ka rritur shqetësimin se rajoni, i cili përfshin edhe anëtaren e BE-së, Bullgarinë, mund të bëhet një bazë e terroristëve prej nga do të mund të kenë qasje të lehtë në Evropën perëndimore, thekson AP.
> Shumica e madhe e myslimanëve në Maqedoni ka qëndrime të matura. Por, në BIM paralajmërojnë se vehabitë kontrollojnë pesë xhami, se njëri prej tyre, Ramadan ramdani është suspenduar për këtë arsye. Mirëpo, ai demanton këto akuza, duke thënë se dikush me qëllim dëshiron ta frikësojë popullin.
> Vehabizimi në Maqedoni, në Ballkan dhe në Evropë është bërë shumë më agresiv në 10 vjetët e fundit. Për dallim nga më parë, ai tash është vazhdimisht i pranishëm në Maqedoni, i tha agjencisë amerikane Jakub Selimovski, një nga funksionarët e Bashkësisë Islame në Maqedoni. .
> Islamikët radikalë nuk kanë shmangur as Bullgarinë. Jozyrtarisht flitet për krijimin e trekëndëshit fundamentalist: Bosnjë, Maqedoni, Bullgari. Autoritetet në Sofje ishin të detyruara të mbyllin disa qendra islamike, që financoheshin nga Arabia Saudite dhe të cilët, si thuhet kanë pasur lidhje me vëllezërit myslimanë nga Egjipti. Zyrtarisht është thënë se mbyllja është bërë për të parandaluar që terroristët të krijojnë bazë të tyre në Bullgari, shkruan AP.
> Vehabitë sot janë të pranishëm edhe në Shqipëri, pasi viteve të fundit disa mija të rinj janë shkolluar në Lindjen e Afërt, duke përfshirë edhe Arabinë Saudite./KOHA/


Ndersa video eshte kjo:




Ekziston nje teme ne forum per kete problem por po trajtohet ndryshe. Dua qe te keni parasysh qe nuk ka rendesi se nga kush botohet si lajm, ska rendesi sesa te mire apo te keqinj jane popujt apo qeverite e tjera. Dua te di mendimin tuaj si shqiptare: Cfare ndjeni kur perballeni me nje fakt te tille dhe si e gjykoni faktin qe ndikon apo jo ne imazhin tone si shqiptare perballe nje bote te qyteteruar.

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk e shiqova deri ne fund se nuk pata nerva...

TURP

----------


## Lexuesi_

Une quditem nganjehere me njerezit.

Ka shqiptar qe din english
Ka shqiptar qe din arabisht.
Ka shqiptar qe din edhe gjuhe te tjera dhe qe mund te kendojn ne keto gjuhe qe i dijn.

Njerezit qe te njollosin nje emer e pikerisht neve shqiptareve bejnq do gje.. nga ku qenka marr ky lajm nga agjensi lajmesh beogradase qe per te vetmin qellim e ka ti armiqesoj shqiptaret me USA.

----------


## land

> Une quditem nganjehere me njerezit.
> 
> Ka shqiptar qe din english
> Ka shqiptar qe din arabisht.
> Ka shqiptar qe din edhe gjuhe te tjera dhe qe mund te kendojn ne keto gjuhe qe i dijn.
> 
> Njerezit qe te njollosin nje emer e pikerisht neve shqiptareve bejnq do gje.. nga ku qenka marr ky lajm nga agjensi lajmesh beogradase qe per te vetmin qellim e ka ti armiqesoj shqiptaret me USA.


qellimin te armiqesoje shqiptaret me USA e kane pikerisht keta talebanet me bisht, e degjon ti ne cfar gjuhe kendohet kenga???
talebanet duhen zhdukur nga ballkani.

----------


## altint71

Keto far harbutesh as se kan iden sa sa dem i bejn vendin te vet e mbar popullit shqiptar sin Kosov ,Shqiperi e Maqedoni.
Keta elemente demtojne direkt stabilitetin e tere zones dhe shtojne mosbesimin e shoqerive per te investuar ne trullet tona.
Dhe e para eshte kosova ku Ekonomia eshte ne vend numro per te mos thene skandaloze,e pasojat i shohim me syt tona.

----------


## fattlumi

Nje pjese e vogel injorantesh mund edhe ta perkrahin Bin Ladenin.Kjo pjese jane aq trushperlare dhe te pavetedijshem saqe me shume ju intereson situata ne Palestine ose Iran sesa ne Shqiperi ose Kosove.Gjejne etiketime nga me te ndryshmet per Kciren dhe nuk analizojne ate qka ka thene.

Kisha pasur deshire qe vetem edhe njehere te kthehet historia 11 vite prapa,dhe te mos ishte ajo Amerika e cila ishte ne vitin 1999,kur na doli ne ndihme,por te ishte nje Amerike indiferente ndaj asaj qe ndodhte ne Kosove,dhe atehere do e shihnim ne sot se ku do ishim,a do i kendonim Bin Ladenit apo do lehnim si qete rrugeve te botes pa identitet,pa atdhe dhe pa asgje shqiptare.
Turp per keta pakurrizore qe ende shohin ne Bin Ladenin ose edhe Ladenat tjere heroin e tyre.

----------


## PINK

Injoranca kete te Ben. Shume e revoltuar, sa here me pyesin ketej - ka Muslims ne Shqiperi, Jo!!!- u them. Nga ato mjekerpalaret dhe shamija te mbuluara deri te kembet.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> qellimin te armiqesoje shqiptaret me USA e kane pikerisht keta talebanet me bisht, e degjon ti ne cfar gjuhe kendohet kenga???
> talebanet duhen zhdukur nga ballkani.



Do te zhduken vetem atehere kur do te zhduket papunesia nese nuk zhduket papunesia kjo do jet ne ngritje e siper.

----------


## Izadora

> ndikon apo jo ne imazhin tone si shqiptare perballe nje bote te qyteteruar.


Nqs imazhin tone si shqiptare do ta perfaqesonte kjo vidio , do kishim marr fund me kohe .


Kjo vidio qe eshte per te qeshur dhe per te qare , perfaqson nje tuf ekstremistash , ndoshta dhe nje tuf ciliminjsh qe ju jane vesh syte .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Dhe njeher tregojme se dim ta lepijme shum mir menderen e plerave ....
Tamam rrac e flliqur dalim me keto veprime ...
Ti sjell zorret ne fyt ...

----------


## Jack Watson

Kta që kanë bërë këtë video janë nga Maqedonia. Vetëm shqip flasin (gjys shqip më saktë) dhe nuk i konsideroj shqiptarë. E keqja më e madhe është se këta tipa e nxijnë imazhin e shqiptarëve me kto gjëra që bëjnë. Jam optimist vetëm për faktin që në Shqipëri s'ka idiotë të ktij kalibri.

----------


## land

> Do te zhduken vetem atehere kur do te zhduket papunesia nese nuk zhduket papunesia kjo do jet ne ngritje e siper.


nga talebanet ke shpres per pune ti mer :ngerdheshje: 
do i jepni fund brockullave ju shqipfolesit e maqedonise???

----------


## Se7en

Nuk e mohoje faktin se egzistojne shqiptar injoranta qe e perkrahin bin ladenin, por kjo video me duket e dyshimte ! Kush eshte autori ? Emri, mbiemri... Kam mundesi edhe une ta kendoje nje kenge per bin ladenin ne gjuhen bullgare (edhe pse nuk e di kete gjuhe), e mesoje textin per 3 ore, dhe menjeher çkrap ne youtube edhe e shashtrisim krejt Bullgarine.
Kush eshte interesuar pak te kete njohuri per bin ladenin e din se ai ka qene njeriu i cia-se, ndoshta eshte edhe sot, pse mos te jete kur i mban meritat kryesore per imazhin e keq qe sot ka marr islami ne syrin e perendimorve.
Videoja eshte skandaloze, sa eshte anti shqiptare po aq eshte edhe anti islame.

----------


## POKO

si gjithmone e njejta gje me juve,gjuan njeri nje gure ne lume,ngrihen 100 budallenj per ta nxjerr.

gjithesecili nga ne,mund ta bej nje video te tille e ta hudh ne youtube...mos ju duket gje,qe aty kendojne 100 veta ?!  Nje eshte dhe ben dublime zeri,dhe ja,na u shfaqe al-kaida shqipetare pastaj  :P

ne vend qe te bashkoheni e te perparoni vendin e vet,rrinu duke i hap gropen njeri tjetrit,me shpifje e trillime e paragjykime (muslimani te krishterit dhe e kunderta,demokrati socialistit dhe e kunderta,jo veriori jo jugori)...hapni syt o te mjer hapni,e mos e shikoni cdo gje zi tek njeri tjetri!

----------


## Lexuesi_

> nga talebanet ke shpres per pune ti mer
> do i jepni fund brockullave ju shqipfolesit e maqedonise???




Ha,ha,ha.

Jo vetem desha me ua be me dije qe aty ku ka papunesi ndikon qdo kush dhe mashtrohn qdo kush leht ke te doj. E sa i perket asaj shqipfoles.

Shkruaj shqip
Flas shqip
Mendoj shqip
Zgjohem Shqip dhe jam me atedhetar se qdo shqiptar i Shqiperise. 

Sa per informacion jam Kosovar.

----------


## Darius

Po e perseris qe kjo video nuk eshte e fresket po ka qene e postuar ne forumin islamik shqiptar qe para nje viti. Madje e postuar me krenari dhe i thurej lavde Bin Ladenit.

----------


## drague

shume melodioz zeri i kongtarit.
do kete maru per kanto.

----------


## land

> Ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Jo vetem desha me ua be me dije qe aty ku ka papunesi ndikon qdo kush dhe mashtrohn qdo kush leht ke te doj. E sa i perket asaj shqipfoles.
> 
> Shkruaj shqip
> Flas shqip
> Mendoj shqip
> Zgjohem Shqip dhe jam me atedhetar se qdo shqiptar i Shqiperise. 
> 
> Sa per informacion jam Kosovar.


e di e di, qe je kampion i atdhetarizmit :perqeshje:  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Darius

> Nqs imazhin tone si shqiptare do ta perfaqesonte kjo vidio , do kishim marr fund me kohe .
> 
> 
> Kjo vidio qe eshte per te qeshur dhe per te qare , perfaqson nje tuf ekstremistash , ndoshta dhe nje tuf ciliminjsh qe ju jane vesh syte .


Po, po keta ekstremista jane shqiptare. Dhe po, ne boten qe jetojme, negativiteti eshte ai qe sundon ne krijimin e nje imazhi. Dhe lajmet sot neper bote (e kishte dhe AP) e trajton si nje shfaqje ekstremizmi te shqiptareve dhe jo te nje grupi ciliminjsh si thua ti.

----------


## fattlumi

Keta qëne qe i kendojne Bin Ladenit ose edhe planifikojne sulme kunder Amerikes me siguri nuk kane perjetuar tmerrin e te qenurit nen thikat e paramilitareve serb.Keta qëne nuk kane perjetuar dhe as degjuar lutjet e shqiptareve te Kosoves ne vitin 99 qe aeroplanet e Amerikes te hudhnin bombat permbi paramilitaret serb qe u afroheshin civileve per ti vrare dhe masakruar dhe i vetmi shpetim ishin ato bomba.Keto hiena nuk kane pare nena shqiptare duke qare,nuk e ndjejne dhimbjen se qfare eshte.
Ne dy fotot me poshte jane pikerisht per keto hiena qe ndjellin kob kunder Amerikes.Keta polic dhe paramilitar qe shihni kane bere krimet me te medhaja ne Peje dhe rrethine,dhe ne tere Kosoven gjersa aeroplani amerikan i godet dhe i shfarose.
Keta qe ndjellin urrejtje ndaj Amerikes sigurisht nuk kane vuajtur nga keta paramilitar dhe as se kane idene se qka eshte dhimbja e vertete.
P.s Darius mos i fshi fotot,le ti shohin ata qe therrasin per urrejtje dhe sulme kunder Amerikes .

----------

